# eMac G4 probleme clef WIFI



## fusible09 (3 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour
Nouveau sur le forum, j'ai plusieurs question à vous poser.
Possesseur d'un eMac G4 1,25 GHz PPC G4 Mémoire 256 Mo DDR SDRAM fonctionnant sur Mac OS X 10.3.9.
Cette eMac est resté dans un placard depuis 2007 car beaucoup de condensateur été mort, changer depuis une semaine, il remarche correctement.
Pas de wifi dessus, donc pour moindre coût, j'ai acheté une clé wifi 'TENDA W311M' compatible Mac, par contre je n'arrive pas à la faire marcher, doc succincte en anglais et que pour windows, de plus cela fait maintenant plus de 4 ans que je fonctionne presque exclusivement sous linux donc je ne me rappelle pas comment configurer le mac. De plus il y a t'il une possibilité de passer à une version supérieure sur ce mac vu les ref données au début.
Merci pour vos réponses
@+


----------



## Invité (4 Septembre 2011)

La config doit se faire avec le driver "Mac" pour ce qui est du signal radio et de la clé (Wep, Wpa)

Pour la config ethernet tu vas dans "préférences système/réseau" et tu devrais voir outre ethernet/Firewire une entrée "en_quelque chose" que tu configure en DHCP

Ton Mac accepte Léo mais uniquement si tu mets le max de Ram (sinon ça va ramer dur)
avec 256Mo reste avec Panther
avec au moins 512Mo tu peux envisager Tiger


----------



## christophe2312 (4 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Avec "tiger" tu auras plus de facilite a trouver un driver pour ta  cle wifi 
http://www.macadsl.com/telechargements/


----------

